# Un poquito de Estados Unidos, por mí



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonita la ciudad, y las fotos excelentes.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Roberto. Definitivamente una de las ciudades mejores planeadas de los EEUU. The original college Town. Me muero de ganas por conocerla, el verano pasado hice planes para ir de visita un fin de semana pero termine llendo a Virgina beach ( I hate my friends :lol: ). El titulo dice un poco de Estados Unidos ... me pregunto en que otras ciudades estuvistes ... ?


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Canelita said:


> Qué buen paseo el que te diste, Roberto...¿y no visitaste la costa oeste? Que sea para la próxima...
> 
> *Aún no conozco el este del país*, espero hacerlo pronto. Boston es una de las ciudades que más me interesa visitar; su arquitectura es muy interesante y como bien indicas hay muchas instituciones de renombre por esos lares. Como a varios aquí, la biblioteca me encantó, de seguro me quedaría horas de horas ahí...:yes:
> 
> Esperamos más fotos entonces, ¡saludos! :cheers:


Todo lo que te pierdes por no conocerla, mi estimada Akane; en realidad no puedo decir nada porque no he estado más al oeste que Dallas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Primero que nada, perdón por no actualizar este thread durante semanas, he estado muy ocupado los últimos días, pero bueno, ya regreso para continuar con las fotos!



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Excelente, Boston es una de mis ciudades favotiras de USA, yo me he subido a un edificio llamado "Prudential Center", en donde hay un mirador de donde se puede ver toda la ciudad, supongo que has pasado por ahí.


Sí... en la siguiente actualización 



Wild_Swan said:


> Preciosa ciudad. No he tenido la oportunidad de conocer Boston, pero espero hacerlo algún día. Y sí, la fama de Boston en términos culturales y educativos es algo harto conocido.


Ajá, además sorprendentemente para ser EE.UU. es una ciudad bien caminable.



dra.naths said:


> que lindas fotos Roberto! ... suponia que las subirias esta semana! jeje.. estan super las fotos! .. demasiado lindas.. y, te tomaste tu foto con Mr Harvard? jaja!
> 
> pd.. Oh! Chocawind in Boston! :lol:


Gracias! Jajajaja sí me tomé fotos con todo, pero esas están en mi FB!

Chocawinds!!! :lol: no la había pensado jajajaja



Libidito said:


> Me encantó la biblio....se ve chevere.....


Sí, además es enorme... la parte de adelante más antigua es más como un museo y atrás hay un edificio que es la biblioteca propiamente dicha.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Muy buenas fotos...


Gracias!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ahora entiendo porque ultimamente ya no posteabas tanto ... muy buenas fotos, Roberto


Sí, es que fue un viaje bien rápido y había que aprovechar todos los días, por eso no tenía mucho tiempo para entrar.



W!CKED said:


> Boston se ve bastante ordenada, bueno todas las ciudades gringas son así.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


De nada!



tacall said:


> q bien q se ve boston
> 
> el contraste entre la iglesia y el edificio más alto de la ciudad es grande.. me pregunto si el inc seria tan cerrado como para no permitir eso?


De hecho ahora es bien cuestionado que ese edificio esté ahí, pero bueno, se hizo en otras épocas en las que estaba la ilusión de modernidad.



Chris_ALOR said:


> Genial te quedaron las fotos Roberto, me gusto especialmente la 6ta toma....


Gracias!!



AQPCITY said:


> La arquitectura colonial de las ciudades del este Americano son muy parecidas,, Boston, la ciudad universitaria por excelencia. Bonitas fotos , en verano debe lucir distinta..


Bueno, es en parte colonial, pero no tanto, se ha utilizado un arquitectura parecida durante muchos años.



J Block said:


> Chévere el thread, Roberto! Boston siempre tan elegante, sobria, distinguida, _old money_...todo lo opuesto a Los Angeles.


Sí jajaja y fría también, aunque sí es bastante diversa.



*ClauDia* said:


> Esta es una de las ciudads que más me gusta de EUA.


Sí, bueno, a mi me parece una de las agradables!



alvarobendezu said:


> Me gustó la biblioteca en especial.
> Buenas fotos.


Gracias!



skyperu34 said:


> Bonita ciudad con una muy interesante arquitectura antigua. Siempre me ha parecido algo tétrica esta ciudad como un todo o conjunto urbano. Gracias por las fotos.


Tétrica? Hmm.. a mí me gusta que sea tan sobria, me imagino que en verano debe ser menos tétrica que lo que sale en mis fotos jajaja



Canelita said:


> Qué buen paseo el que te diste, Roberto...¿y no visitaste la costa oeste? Que sea para la próxima...
> 
> Aún no conozco el este del país, espero hacerlo pronto. Boston es una de las ciudades que más me interesa visitar; su arquitectura es muy interesante y como bien indicas hay muchas instituciones de renombre por esos lares. Como a varios aquí, la biblioteca me encantó, de seguro me quedaría horas de horas ahí...:yes:
> 
> Esperamos más fotos entonces, ¡saludos! :cheers:


Gracias Canelita!



papiriqui said:


> me gusta esta ciudad conocida por sus prestigiosas universidades,,, hablan ingles con un acento algo diferente q el californiano y floridiano.
> me gustan mas las ciudades de este lado del pais,,junto n.y., filadelfia, washington...provecho roberto.


Sí, el acento es medio raro...



eduardo90 said:


> Boston se ve increible tengo varios amigos estudiando ahi...ya me dieron ganas de ir...buenas fotos roberto


Gracias!



El Bajopontino said:


> Muy bonita la ciudad, y las fotos excelentes.


Gracias!!



Exrexnotex said:


> Buenas fotos, Roberto. Definitivamente una de las ciudades mejores planeadas de los EEUU. The original college Town. Me muero de ganas por conocerla, el verano pasado hice planes para ir de visita un fin de semana pero termine llendo a Virgina beach ( I hate my friends :lol: ). El titulo dice un poco de Estados Unidos ... me pregunto en que otras ciudades estuvistes ... ?


Estuve en 3 ciudades (en verdad en 4 pero en una no tomé fotos porque no fui a ningún sitio de demasiado interés), de hecho pondré las fotos en este thread!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahora sí, continúo!!

Como dijo un forista, aproveché para tomar fotos desde el segundo edificio más alto de la ciudad (el primero tenía un observatorio pero se clausuró luego del 11-S), no le pude tomar foto al edificio pero es esta caja:








Y bueno, las vistas...








La zona de más edificios, aunque no los más altos:








La parte de Copley Square y el John Hancock Tower...

















Hacia el otro lado, cuánto rojo!








Agua...








Iglesias...

















MIT:








Cuando no hace tanto frío hay un espejo de agua:


























Por ahí, el famoso anuncio de Citgo:








Entrada a las autopistas subterráneas:








Todo por hoy pero faltan muchas fotos más!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas las tomas, especialmente la quinta.... los techos bien limpios como debe ser... gracias por el thread Roberto kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Roberto! Me gustan las iglesias!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Me encantó, justamente yo ví exactamente lo mismo cuando estuve allá, fué impresionante; no es apto para los que tienen fobia a las alturas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy chevres las fotos, Roberto. Veo el anuncio de Citgo, pero no veo Fenway ... A de ser otro. Muy buenas las vistas aereas de Boston.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^^

Cierto, no veo Fenway Park, que se ve desde el mirador del Prudential.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Buenas las tomas, especialmente la quinta.... los techos bien limpios como debe ser... gracias por el thread Roberto kay:


Sí, se ve todo bastante bien desde arriba.



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Buenas fotos Roberto! Me gustan las iglesias!


Gracias!!



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Me encantó, justamente yo ví exactamente lo mismo cuando estuve allá, fué impresionante; no es apto para los que tienen fobia a las alturas.


Sí, es un muy buen lugr para ver la ciudad, lástima que la mitad del observatorio estaba cerrado por un evento 



W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos.


Gracias!



Exrexnotex said:


> Muy chevres las fotos, Roberto. Veo el anuncio de Citgo, pero no veo Fenway ... A de ser otro. Muy buenas las vistas aereas de Boston.


Lo que pasa es que está a la izquierda de la autopista, no le pude tomar foto porque de ese lado venía el sol muy fuerte y opacasba todo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Y sigo con las fotos...

Faneuil Hall, originalmente uno de los mercados principales de la ciudad:

















Detrás, Quincy Market, donde puedes encontrar comida de todas partes del mundo...








Caminando hacia el malecón...



































Aeropuerto:

















Acuario:








Calles cercanas...

























































































:cheers:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelente aporte, yo pasé por el Quincy Market, aunque más parece un food court de típico mall; por lo menos su arquitectura vale. Esa torre de control del Logan siempre me pareció curiosa.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hermosas fotos robert, y gracias por hacernos conocer otras ciudades, ahora estás allá?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buen paseo te has dado, la ciudad es muy bonita


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Roberto tus fotos están de lujo, me has dejado impactado.... XD trate de buscar mi preferida de esta última actualización y terminaste dejándome con dolor de cabeza..... 

Bien ahí loco kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Boston siempre me ha parecido una de las ciudades más bellas del este de EEUU. 

Gracias por el recorrido Roberto!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Definitivamente, Boston es un MUST este verano.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Excelente aporte, yo pasé por el Quincy Market, aunque más parece un food court de típico mall; por lo menos su arquitectura vale. Esa torre de control del Logan siempre me pareció curiosa.


Bueno, yo vi algo de variedad a pesar de todo jajajaja



Lia_01 said:


> Hermosas fotos robert, y gracias por hacernos conocer otras ciudades, ahora estás allá?


Gracias! Nop, estoy en Lima.



W!CKED said:


> Que buen paseo te has dado, la ciudad es muy bonita


Sii..



Chris_ALOR said:


> Roberto tus fotos están de lujo, me has dejado impactado.... XD trate de buscar mi preferida de esta última actualización y terminaste dejándome con dolor de cabeza.....
> 
> Bien ahí loco kay:


Jajaja, en cierta forma qué bueno!



J Block said:


> Boston siempre me ha parecido una de las ciudades más bellas del este de EEUU.
> 
> Gracias por el recorrido Roberto!


De nada!



Exrexnotex said:


> Definitivamente, Boston es un MUST este verano.


Sí, me imagino que con los árboles llenos de hojas se debe ver aún mejor.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

definitivamente al intercambio de verano  pero paa el 2011 q el 2010 tengo otros planes


Q bien que se ve, toda una ciudad en el sentido de la palabra estan muy mezclados los estilos arquitectonicos.. lo que la hace mas interesante, buenas fotos


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

unhhhhhhh ojala algun dia llegue a conocer una ciudad de USA si quiera una jejejee


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Continúo!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Excelente thread, pero el City Hall de Boston es un bloque gris que se ve bien triste.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Excelente thread, pero el City Hall de Boston es un bloque gris que se ve bien triste.


Sí, es que Boston fue una de las ciudades en las que el brutalismo pegó más, en todo caso es testimonio de una época y un estilo.

En fin, la últimas fotos y me despido de Boston...








Fenway Park, hogar de los Red Sox:

















Un poco de la calle...

















Pileta:

















Pronto la siguiente ciudad del recorrido...


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Bien ahí, hay un tío tocando un saxo soprano (yo toco saxo alto); Boston es una de las ciudades más chéveres y bravazas de USA.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda hay muchas fotos que me gustan de tu thread, Roberto, pero me quedo con eesta en particular me ha llamado la atenciòn. Algo le has hecho, no???:










Gracias x las fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola Inkandrew, efectivamente a esa foto le hice una desaturación parcial, porque los edificios vidriados de atrás estaban de un azul muy fuerte, que disipaba la atención de la iglesia, que era el objetivo de la tom, lo mismo con los vehículos en el primer plano. Qué bueno que te gusten las fotos!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Hola Inkandrew, efectivamente a esa foto le hice una desaturación parcial, porque los edificios vidriados de atrás estaban de un azul muy fuerte, que disipaba la atención de la iglesia, que era el objetivo de la tom, lo mismo con los vehículos en el primer plano. Qué bueno que te gusten las fotos!!


Claro, ya decìa yo, te quedò Ok 

Salu2 Roberto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Luego de una pausa, comienzo con la segunda ciudad del recorrido...

Nueva York
"La gran manzana."​
Comienzo por uno de sus principales puntos, diría yo que este es el corazón turístico de la ciudad, Times Square:





















































Un poco de las tiendas: M&M's! :drool:








En una juguetería, además de una rueda dentro del establecimiento, varios íconos de la ciudad en Lego, de niño me afanaba jugar con eso jajaja

































Caminando por la 5ta Avenida...








Para terminar estas fotos, Rockefeller Center:



































La próxima actualización será un poco más cerca del cielo


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Casi todas las ciudades estadounidenses son iguales .. nada atractivo, casi no hay nada de usa que me llame la atencion solo el cañon y sus playas.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas tomas Roberto.... me gustaron todas, especialmente la de los legos... el Chrysler está chevre.

Saludos loquito kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

exelentes fotos roberto estas muy capo con las tomas y muy depurado tu uso de photoshop felicitaciones exelente muestra fotografico


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenas fotos, a comienzos de mes pasé por allá, justamente el htel en el que me encontraba estaba a dos cuadras de Times Square, que está lleno de turistas, se ve que pasaste por donde yo pasé ¿fuiste a ver algún show de Broadway?


----------



## Noarth (Apr 20, 2009)

que bien se ven sus calles

sbre todo con ese cielo Celeste
que le falta a la capital peruana.

La contaminacion T_T

Bueno Muy chvr tu Viaje.

Espero visitar boston algun dia


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por visitar!



Freed said:


> Casi todas las ciudades estadounidenses son iguales .. nada atractivo, casi no hay nada de usa que me llame la atencion solo el cañon y sus playas.


Oh bueno, es tu opinión...



Chris_ALOR said:


> Buenas tomas Roberto.... me gustaron todas, especialmente la de los legos... el Chrysler está chevre.
> 
> Saludos loquito kay:


Gracias! A mí me fascinaban los legos de chibolo y creo que por eso me afané con esa parte de la juguetería jajaja



koko cusco said:


> exelentes fotos roberto estas muy capo con las tomas y muy depurado tu uso de photoshop felicitaciones exelente muestra fotografico


Bueno, a estas fotos les he intentado quitar el ruido y hacer más nítidas, pero no hay duda que de noche mi cámara sale perdiendo... le falta nitidez y un trípode!



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Buenas fotos, a comienzos de mes pasé por allá, justamente el htel en el que me encontraba estaba a dos cuadras de Times Square, que está lleno de turistas, se ve que pasaste por donde yo pasé ¿fuiste a ver algún show de Broadway?


No pude ir a ver ningún show porque la verdad mi agenda fue bieeeen ajustada (2 días por ciudad) y había tanto que ver que no podía estar 2 horas y media en un espectáculo, además que mi presupuesto era recontra misio jajaja. De todas formas la pasé bien y sí, de hecho que Times Square es algo así como el punto de encuentro de la ciudad.



Noarth said:


> que bien se ven sus calles
> 
> sbre todo con ese cielo Celeste
> que le falta a la capital peruana.
> ...


Sí, realmente el cielo no refleja el clima cerca de los 0 grados que había, será que para nosotros vale la asociación frío-nubes, creo.

Tendré que esperar un poco para poder poner las siguientes fotos, la página está un poco sobrecargada


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ay! me habia olvidado comentar por acá.. pero ya te lo había dicho por msn.. están super las fotos.. me encantó la del Rockefeller Center! .. espero que pronto pases la página y subas las demás fotos que tienes


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Sí, gracias!! Bueno esperaré nomás jajajaja...


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Excelente thread....como siempre las ciudades americanas muy organizadas y pintorescas !


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Sí, gracias!! Bueno esperaré nomás jajajaja...


yap!.. ahora si.. a la otra página!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Qué bonitos los legos y las esculturas. Salu2 Roberto


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Redwhite said:


> Excelente thread....como siempre las ciudades americanas muy organizadas y pintorescas !





Inkandrew9 said:


> Qué bonitos los legos y las esculturas. Salu2 Roberto


Yeeeeeeei, gracias!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Continúo!

Primero una foto de la 5ta Avenida:








Y bueno, ahora las fotos más skylinescas del thread 

...desde el Empire State​
Mirando hacia abajo, la calle 34:








Una especie de 360 grados...

Hacia el oeste:

















Hacia el suroeste, con un pedacito de New Jersey:








Hacia el sur, la zona del bajo Manhattan:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hacia el sureste, se ve Brooklyn:








Hacia el este:








Hacia el noreste:








Un poco de zoom, Edificio Chrysler:








El edificio MetLife y otros de Madison Avenue:








Hacia el norte, se ve lo enorme del Central Park:








Hacia el noroeste:








"De nuevo en tierra", una toma de la calle 34 desde la entrada del edificio:








:cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gusto la foto de la 5ta Avenida.... Saludos Roberto :hi:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ooooooh el Chrysler!!!! :master: 
excelentes fotos Roberto!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta excelente tu thread Tito!

Me gusto la foto del chrysler y la de la Iglesia de Boston .


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

exelentes fotos" del pionero de rascacielos.
se ve elegancia y modernidad sin duda unos de los mejores paises"


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

I <3 NYC ! As gay as it sounds, jaja. Ya quiero que se acaben las clases para poder ir por alla !


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Increíble, no puedo creer que haya una ciudad tan chévere, y pensar que mi hermano va a ir a estudiar a NYU.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Espectacular el skyline de NY.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Diosss New York esta ciudad me llama para irme a vivir alla amo todo de ella hasta su smog jaja nunca tanto...como siempre buenas fotos Roberto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias por visitar y comentar! 



Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gusto la foto de la 5ta Avenida.... Saludos Roberto :hi:


Sí, realmente es una avenida muy interesante e inesperadamente contrastante también. Puedes ver en la misma vereda de tiendas como Gucci o Versace a gente pobre mismos ambulantes vendiendo imitaciones a 5 dólares listos para huir de la policía en cualquier momento. De todas formas es una de las que concentra algunos los locales más atractivos de la ciudad. Saludos!



dra.naths said:


> ooooooh el Chrysler!!!! :master:
> excelentes fotos Roberto!!!!


El zoom me ligó! Yeeee! Es un edificio precioso en verdad.



Imanol said:


> Esta excelente tu thread Tito!
> 
> Me gusto la foto del chrysler y la de la Iglesia de Boston .


Gracias!



yvan789 said:


> exelentes fotos" del pionero de rascacielos.
> se ve elegancia y modernidad sin duda unos de los mejores paises"


Gracias, a pesar de la combinación de estilos que hay, se da de buena forma. Hay como que bien revueltas muestras de arquitectura de muchos estilos pero de la mejor calidad.



Exrexnotex said:


> I <3 NYC ! As gay as it sounds, jaja. Ya quiero que se acaben las clases para poder ir por alla !


Jajajaja vale la pena visitarla.



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Increíble, no puedo creer que haya una ciudad tan chévere, y pensar que mi hermano va a ir a estudiar a NYU.


Felicitaciones, muy buena universidad. Lo bueno de la ciudad es que hay mucha vida, como dicen... "nunca duerme".



W!CKED said:


> Espectacular el skyline de NY.


Súper denso también, pero se ve bastante ordenado.



eduardo90 said:


> Diosss New York esta ciudad me llama para irme a vivir alla amo todo de ella hasta su smog jaja nunca tanto...como siempre buenas fotos Roberto.


Si? A mi me gustó mucho esta ciudad pero la verdad no tanto como para vivir, fácil para mi es too much jajaja, más me gustaría para vivir Boston.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sigo con las fotos!

Bajando por Broadway...








Llego a la llamada 'Zona Cero', la verdad hoy ya no se ve tan triste (a excepción de la iglesia-museo donde se ven los desesperados pedidos de búsqueda de la gente cuyos seres queridos nunca regresarán) y se trata más bien de una zona de construcción, en la que ya se comienza a levantar la Freedom Tower:








Grúas y el World Financial Center:

















Una calle cercana:








Muy cerca, se llega a la parte más antigua de la ciudad, que se caracteriza por tener calles bastante estrechas y que no siguen el trazado cuadriculado del resto de Manhattan, en ella se ubica el centro financiero más improtante del mundo: Wall Street


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Monumento a Washington:








Contrario a lo que muchos piensan, la "fachada" de la bolsa de valores de Nueva York, tan famosa, en verdad no se ubica en Wall St. sino en Broad St., una calle perpendicular:








Detalle:








Unos edificios por ahí...








Vistas desde City Hall Park:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por toda la info Roberto, en esas callecitas de Wall Street seguro no cae sol durante buena parte del día... 

...las tomas del City Hall Park te quedaron bacanes... Ahora que estuve viendo un poco más las tomas desde el Empire State se ve fuerte la contaminación encima de New York y de New Jersey.

Saludos Roberto :hi:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Demasiado buenas tus fotos, Roberto. Ya me pirateè la mayorìa  Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Recién entro a este thread y me han gustado mucho tus fotos de Boston, una ciudad que por lo visto tiene harto charm.

También están muy buenas las panorámicas de la inacabable Nueva York.

Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy bonitas las vistas, las panorámicas excelentes, aunque me da mareos:lol:*:nuts:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Gracias por toda la info Roberto, en esas callecitas de Wall Street seguro no cae sol durante buena parte del día...
> 
> ...las tomas del City Hall Park te quedaron bacanes... Ahora que estuve viendo un poco más las tomas desde el Empire State se ve fuerte la contaminación encima de New York y de New Jersey.
> 
> Saludos Roberto :hi:


De hecho no cae el sol, se peude ver en la foto que recién se ve luz al final de la calle. Esa zona es la densidad al extremo. Sí se ve contaminación, pero también pro varios momentos despejados, en la región hay cada vez menos industrias, por lo que se va cambiando la cara de la ciudad (las antiguas fábricas son hoy lofts que valen millones).



Inkandrew9 said:


> Demasiado buenas tus fotos, Roberto. Ya me pirateè la mayorìa  Salu2


Jajajaja bueeeno, normal tienen nombre 



Limeñito said:


> Recién entro a este thread y me han gustado mucho tus fotos de Boston, una ciudad que por lo visto tiene harto charm.
> 
> También están muy buenas las panorámicas de la inacabable Nueva York.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias!



Lia_01 said:


> *Muy bonitas las vistas, las panorámicas excelentes, aunque me da mareos:lol:*:nuts:


Sí, a mi me daba vértigo un poco mirar hacia abajo.


----------

